# Got my BFP!! Symptoms list . . .



## MrsHogan212

Just got my BFP! So, heres my story for all you wonderful TTC ladies. This is only posted in the hope of helping you symptom spot and maybe to send a little baby dust your way!

I am 34, DH is also 34 and I have a 9 year old son from a previous marriage. I was on BC for pretty much all my adult life (except for when I stopped and conceived my son on the 1st cycle off BC). In August, I stopped BC again and again got pregnant the 1st cycle off. Unfortunately, I had a missed miscarriage this past November at 11 weeks, followed by a D&C. My doc advised us to wait for one cycle, so we did. My period returned 34 days after the surgery and I ovulated again 13 days later. This month I used OPKs and BBT charting for the first time ever. I thought for sure we were out because DH had surgery during my fertile week and we only BDd once! 

I took prenatals, baby aspirin, B6, and Metformin (which Ive been on for about 4 yrs). Here are my symptoms:

Cycle Day 13positive OPK, watery cm, cervix went high and stayed that way all through the 2ww
Cycle Day 14thermal shift on BBT confirms O
1 dpo-3 dponothing
4 dposmall twinges on left side, creamy cm
6 dpotiny bit crampy, very thirsty, creamy cm
7 dpoachy mild crampiness, creamy cm
8 dpovery tired, mild cramps, vivid dreams, hot flashes, pulling pain on left side, possible implantation dip on BBT, sticky cm 
9 dposharp pain on left side and lower left back for about 5 seconds, vivid dreams, super thirsty, dry cm
11 dporidiculously tired (like cant keep my eyes open kind of tired), vivid dreams, little nausea, super b*tchy, peeing a lot, dry cm **This was the day I knew I was pregnant. When the exhaustion set in, there was just no denying it! DH said the same. 
13 dpotiny bit of pinkish creamy cm when I wiped once (implantation bleeding?), very bloated, mild crampiness, little nausea, vivid dreams, super b*tchy, really hungry, peeing a lot, skin MUCH clearer than usual, but feeling like AF was on her way for sure, creamy cm
14 dpoAF due today, tiny cramps, BBT still elevated, BFP!!!!!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Awww huge congrats! H&H 9 months


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!


----------



## Catlover28

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats!


----------



## brooke1993

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Awesome, congratulations! WHen did you BD in relation to your positive OPK??


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Congrats of your :bfp: :happydance: - thank you for sharing your symptoms too! :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Huge congrats! :happydance: Thanks for listing your symptoms. :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!


----------



## paula181

Congratulations :dance:

xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxx


----------

